# ساعدوني في تراي ميثيل أمين



## hunter_30eg (28 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخواني المهندسين
كنت عاوز مساعده بخصوص مادة تراي ميثيل أمين Trimethylamine , كل شيئ عنها وكيفية تصنيعها في خطوط الإنتاج بالمصانع.

أرجو المساعه للضرورة
وجزاكم الله خيراً​


----------



## pery (3 يوليو 2009)

hunter_30eg قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخواني المهندسين
> كنت عاوز مساعده بخصوص مادة تراي ميثيل أمين Trimethylamine , كل شيئ عنها وكيفية تصنيعها في خطوط الإنتاج بالمصانع.​
> ...


اريد الرد السريع على هذا الطلب للضرورى القصوى​بخصوص مادة تراي ميثيل أمين Trimethylamine , كل شيئ عنها وكيفية تصنيعها في خطوط الإنتاج بالمصانع.
اريد الرد على هذالايميل 

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال ......... الأدارة )


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 يوليو 2009)

*جواب عن طلب*

السلام عليكم أرجو أن يفيدك الملف المرفق 
أضافة لهذا الموقع الذي توجد به بعض المعلومات عن موضوعك أرجو أن لاتنسانا من الدعاء ودمت بخير ...

http://www.mgc.co.jp/eng/products/rstuxy/t-ma.html​


----------



## mnci (4 يوليو 2009)

جزيت الخير مهندس المحبه


----------



## pery (4 يوليو 2009)

بصراحه ربنا يبارك فى حضرتك يا مهندس المحبه انا مش عارفه اشكر حضرتك ازاى بس كل اللى اقدر اقوله فى حق حضرتك ربنا يزيدك من علمه ويباركلك يارب


----------



## sobhi (4 يوليو 2009)

تفضل أخي هده المراجع


----------



## sobhi (4 يوليو 2009)

voici un autre document


----------



## sobhi (4 يوليو 2009)

je termine avec sa

http://www.4shared.com/network/search.jsp?searchmode=2&searchName=Trimethylamine


----------



## pery (4 يوليو 2009)

pery قال:


> اريد الرد السريع على هذا الطلب للضرورى القصوى​
> بخصوص مادة تراي ميثيل أمين Trimethylamine , كل شيئ عنها وكيفية تصنيعها في خطوط الإنتاج بالمصانع.
> مع ارسال نسب التخفيف والزياده وكل خطوات تصنيعها خطوة خطوة وكل ما هو متعلق ب Trimethylamine


----------



## hunter_30eg (6 يوليو 2009)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> السلام عليكم أرجو أن يفيدك الملف المرفق
> 
> أضافة لهذا الموقع الذي توجد به بعض المعلومات عن موضوعك أرجو أن لاتنسانا من الدعاء ودمت بخير ...​
> 
> http://www.mgc.co.jp/eng/products/rstuxy/t-ma.html​


 
جزاكم الله خيرا يا بشمهندس
الموقع مفيد وكذلك الملف المرفق
ولكني ابحث تحديداً عن خطوات التصنيع بالمصانع وكيفيه الإنتاج التجاري.
اما بالنسبه للدعاء فلم اجد افضل من ادعو لك بمرافقة النبي في الفردوس الأعلي إن شاء الله
وجزاكم الله خيرا مرة اخري


----------



## hunter_30eg (6 يوليو 2009)

sobhi قال:


> تفضل أخي هده المراجع


 
أخي العزيز بارك الله فيك
وشكراً علي المجهود والمساعده.
بلغكم الله أعلي الدرجات في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## pery (11 يوليو 2009)

ارجو المساعدة ضرورى
اريد الرد السريع على هذا الطلب للضرورى القصوى​
بخصوص مادة تراي ميثيل أمين Trimethylamine , كل شيئ عنها وكيفية تصنيعها في خطوط الإنتاج بالمصانع.
مع ارسال نسب التخفيف والزياده وكل خطوات تصنيعها خطوة خطوة وكل ما هو متعلق ب Trimethylamine


----------



## REACTOR (11 يوليو 2009)

الموضوع بة فنيات كثيرة على ما اتذكر 

عن طريق تفاعل الامونيا مع االايثلين و ينتج ثلاثة مركبات مونو و داي و تراي ايثيل امين و يتم فصلهم بعد ذلك عملية تقطير و فرق درجة الحرارة


----------



## REACTOR (11 يوليو 2009)

عذرا خلطت بين Trimethylamine و Triethylamine 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trimethylamine#Production


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (11 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخوانى الافاضل 
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم
وبلغكم الله الفردوس الاعلى
وشكرا


----------



## hunter_30eg (15 يوليو 2009)

reactor قال:


> عذرا خلطت بين trimethylamine و triethylamine
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/trimethylamine#production


جزاكم الله خيراً يا بشمهندس
وبارك الله فيكم


----------

